# What is the latest platform compatible with DDR3?



## WikiFM (Oct 31, 2018)

I have a B75 with 3570 and 12GB DDR3. I'm looking to do a cheaper upgrade where I can keep my RAM and most components and just change CPU and Mobo. I heard that some Skylake's Mobos support DDR3. Don't know about Ryzen.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 31, 2018)

Intel 1150
AMD Fx, AM3+


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 31, 2018)

Skylake will also take DDR3 @ 1.35V max, but its hassle territory.

Your fastest most reliable bet is Haswell, which isn't a big step up from Ivy. But if you can snag a cheap i7-K, those 4 HT threads do help keep it relevant. I know the 3570(K?) completely bottlenecks on that, I've seen massive FPS jumps in gaming moving from that to my current rig.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 31, 2018)

Your safest bet is Haswell (1150). There are few low-end boards for AM4 and LGA1151 with DDR3 support, but it's hard to find those in retail and ATM they cost more than their DDR4 counterparts (almost enough to cover the difference to upgrade to DDR4).
AM4 boards w/ DDR3 are impossible to find, cause those are mostly early OEM products made when Bristol Ridge hit the shelves.


----------



## WikiFM (Oct 31, 2018)

Thank you all, I will have a look to see if by any chance I find a cheap AM4 or 1151 DDR3 Mobo. Also is any AM4 or 1151 CPU compatible with DDR3 or some CPUs are incompatible?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 1, 2018)

WikiFM said:


> Thank you all, I will have a look to see if by any chance I find a cheap AM4 or 1151 DDR3 Mobo. Also is any AM4 or 1151 CPU compatible with DDR3 or some CPUs are incompatible?


If it were me, I'd recommend buying a current system with DDR4 and sell off your older parts to recoup the costs.


----------



## WikiFM (Nov 1, 2018)

After a little search I find some new Gigabyte H110 DDR3 around 50 and some used 6700/6700K around 180, what do you think?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 1, 2018)

Devil's Canyon (aka Haswell Refresh) on LGA 1150 (Z97 and H97 chipsets)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haswell_(microarchitecture)#DEVILS-CANYON

Devil's Canyon processors are bolded in the CPU list on the same page.



WikiFM said:


> After a little search I find some new Gigabyte H110 DDR3 around 50 and some used 6700/6700K around 180, what do you think?


Are your DDR3 sticks DDR3L (low power)? If not (most likely aren't), Haswell/Devil's Canyon is the way to go, not Skylake.  Intel does not officially support 1.5v DDR3 on Skylake.

If you're not a gambling man, check the memory support list: http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_ga-h110m-s2pv-ddr3.pdf


----------



## king of swag187 (Nov 1, 2018)

The last platfrom with *mainstream *support was 1150/AM3+. Coffee Lake still supports DDR3L IIRC, but Ryzen does not. I know for a fact that atleast Kaby Lake supports it


----------



## E-Bear (Nov 1, 2018)

From what I own and looked for, a 1150 setup is quite expensive to upgrade. Should go for AMD.


----------



## king of swag187 (Nov 1, 2018)

E-Bear said:


> From what I own and looked for, a 1150 setup is quite expensive to upgrade. Should go for AMD.


Anything that isn't Ryzen is worthless, and thats a fact. LGA 1155 is still very cheap, and a upgrade from that better be a top tier chip like a 2500X or a 8400 atleast


----------



## E-Bear (Nov 1, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> Anything that isn't Ryzen is worthless, and thats a fact. LGA 1155 is still very cheap, and a upgrade from that better be a top tier chip like a 2500X or a 8400 atleast



Yeah you think like an Apple Iphone buyer. Anything last model is worthless. ...Which makes no sense.


----------



## king of swag187 (Nov 1, 2018)

E-Bear said:


> Yeah you think like an Apple Iphone buyer. Anything last model is worthless. ...Which makes no sense.


>literally describes the greatness of LGA 1155, a nearly *5 year old *socket at this point
>doesn't read the comment
To respond to your comment, its just that AM3+ isn't worth the buy in for the performance. a FX 8350 costs a similar price to a 2600K and is beat by the 2500K.


----------



## E-Bear (Nov 1, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> >literally describes the greatness of LGA 1155, a nearly *5 year old *socket at this point
> >doesn't read the comment
> To respond to your comment, its just that AM3+ isn't worth the buy in for the performance. a FX 8350 costs a similar price to a 2600K and is beat by the 2500K.



Not everyone want to buy hyper performance. Depends what the person wanna do with it. No need of Ryzen if you just wanna play older games.


----------



## king of swag187 (Nov 1, 2018)

E-Bear said:


> Not everyone want to buy hyper performance. Depends what the person wanna do with it. No need of Ryzen if you just wanna play older games.


*and thats why I suggested LGA 1155*


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 1, 2018)

FM2+ is technically newer than AM3+. So is AM1.
But yeah, the best bet would be Haswell.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 1, 2018)

Two negatives for Devil's Canyon: 22nm (versus 14nm or less) and they run notoriously hot (I think it was because VRM is on the package).

2 x 8 GiB DDR4 runs for $130~$200. The window of savings for going old and reusing memory isn't that big so...keep that in mind (memory you have is worth less than $150).


----------



## king of swag187 (Nov 1, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> FM2+ is technically newer than AM3+. So is AM1.
> But yeah, the best bet would be Haswell.


Kaby Lake has _DDR3L official support*, *_but people have run normal DDR3 DIMM's on it
 perfectly fine


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 1, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> Kaby Lake has _DDR3L official support*, *_but people have run normal DDR3 DIMM's on it
> perfectly fine


Can you set the memory voltage on an H110 chipset? Gotta check on my bother's G4560.


----------



## WikiFM (Nov 1, 2018)

I'm not sure if i7 Haswell is gonna be at least 20% faster to be worth the upgrade from my 3570. Also I'm not sure if upgrading to let's say 2600X is worthy changing CPU, mobo, memory and cooler since I have a 4K/60 TV, 3570 already gives me 60 fps in most games.


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 1, 2018)

I would keep the 3570 until it's really time to upgrade to something worth it.
Give it some time and you can jump to DDR5, it's not that far away.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 1, 2018)

WikiFM said:


> I'm not sure if i7 Haswell is gonna be at least 20% faster to be worth the upgrade from my 3570. Also I'm not sure if upgrading to let's say 2600X is worthy changing CPU, mobo, memory and cooler since I have a 4K/60 TV, 3570 already gives me 60 fps in most games.


Oh, there's nothing wrong with the 3570 and you're happy with it? I'd leave well enough alone, save your money, and buy a bigger upgrade later. Maybe see if you can get your hands on a 3770K for cheap.  Haswell/Devil's Canyon is mostly a side-grade from Ivy Bridge and, unless you up the core count, Skylake, Kaby Lake, and Coffee Lake are mostly side-grades too (unless it has more cores/threads).


----------



## WikiFM (Nov 1, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Oh, there's nothing wrong with the 3570 and you're happy with it? I'd leave well enough alone, save your money, and buy a bigger upgrade later. Maybe see if you can get your hands on a 3770K for cheap.  Haswell/Devil's Canyon is mostly a side-grade from Ivy Bridge and, unless you up the core count, Skylake, Kaby Lake, and Coffee Lake are mostly side-grades too (unless it has more cores/threads).



Well, I feel happy but I'm not sure if my 3570 is bottlenecking my 1070, the thing is I don't remember when was the last time we watched a pre-Skylake CPU on any review @W1zzard so I don't know how fast could 4790K, 6700K, 7700K or any Coffee Lake be compared to my 3570 in 1440p gaming.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 1, 2018)

WikiFM said:


> After a little search I find some new Gigabyte H110 DDR3 around 50 and some used 6700/6700K around 180, what do you think?


Links?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 1, 2018)

That only makes sense if your ram is fast enough. You can get a 5775c, a cracking gaming CPU,though a very rare one and it costs a lot.
If you have to change the platform as well, I suggest getting 8600k, an entry level z370 board (like z370 hd3) then go look for price cuts for ram, get a decent 2666 kit at a nice price and OC to 3000.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 1, 2018)

WikiFM said:


> After a little search I find some new Gigabyte H110 DDR3 around 50 and some used 6700/6700K around 180, what do you think?


That board has some really shitty VRMs. I wouldn't put an i7 in it, even the one with locked multiplier.
Also you may wanna ask if that 6700k is an engineering sample (i7-6400T ES), cause at stock it'll be at super-low clocks(equivalent of low-power i5-6400T only with HT enabled), and that's assuming that it'll work at all. And if it's a legit 6700K, then there is a possibility of frying your VRMs on that puny Gigabyte board.

At the end of the day your 3570 is still an adequate CPU for modern gaming and productivity, so why rushing this upgrade at all? It makes more sense to upgrade the entire system later.



WikiFM said:


> Well, I feel happy but I'm not sure if my 3570 is bottlenecking my 1070, the thing is I don't remember when was the last time we watched a pre-Skylake CPU on any review @W1zzard so I don't know how fast could 4790K, 6700K, 7700K or any Coffee Lake be compared to my 3570 in 1440p gaming.


If you feel happy with your chip, then at this point it does not matter whether it's bottlenecking or not.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 1, 2018)

LGA2011 also supports DDR3


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 1, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Two negatives for Devil's Canyon: 22nm (versus 14nm or less) and they run notoriously hot (I think it was because VRM is on the package).
> 
> 2 x 8 GiB DDR4 runs for $130~$200. The window of savings for going old and reusing memory isn't that big so...keep that in mind (memory you have is worth less than $150).


My 4790k runs very cool on air. It may depend on the motherboard though.  I’ve got an ASUS z97 Deluxe which has a thick PCB and has beefy heatsinks on the VRM’s.


----------



## WikiFM (Nov 1, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> LGA2011 also supports DDR3



Found X79 Mobo at 100, 4930K at 160, both used.

What do you think better than 6700/6700K? Specially in gaming


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 2, 2018)

Make sure that you have a Braun shaver before you buy that X79 system.

That platform is so old that it's bound to be growing hair on it.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 2, 2018)

My sandy xeon does just fine thank you at 4.7.  Runs my 980ti into 1070 turf.  And the quad channel ram is just so nice and darn fast....  Do go 2011 and get an e5-1650 preferably v1 but v2 works,  just not as fast.  6 cores, 12 threads,  paid 99 bucks for mine.


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 2, 2018)

For Intel, obviously 1150 but I do remember when we had the changeover that some 1151 boards were offering backward DDR3 compatibility.  ASRock B150M for example


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 2, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> Make sure that you have a Braun shaver before you buy that X79 system.
> 
> That platform is so old that it's bound to be growing hair on it.


The wife has an x79 system and it works great for both gaming and photo editing.  And that CPU is no slouch.


----------



## WikiFM (Nov 2, 2018)

johnspack said:


> My sandy xeon does just fine thank you at 4.7.  Runs my 980ti into 1070 turf.  And the quad channel ram is just so nice and darn fast....  Do go 2011 and get an e5-1650 preferably v1 but v2 works,  just not as fast.  6 cores, 12 threads,  paid 99 bucks for mine.



You're right I forgot about the Xeons, why V1 better than V2, I thought is otherwise (V2 newer)? Also there are plenty of Xeons I feel so confused with so many models, do you know which ones are 6 cores and up?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 2, 2018)

WikiFM said:


> Found X79 Mobo at 100, 4930K at 160, both used.
> 
> What do you think better than 6700/6700K? Specially in gaming


a 4930k running quad channel might outperform 6700k on ddr3.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 2, 2018)

The latest platform that support ddr3 is Kabylake unfortunately it is recommended to use ddr3l to avoid damaging the memory controller at least what reports said last time. I am not sure of the long term effects of regular 1.5v ddr3 on skylake/kabylake. I build a new system for my brother recycling his 32GB crucial very low profile ddr3 . It was a low power ddr3l ram so  it is perfect for kabylake build. I used the motherboard below Gigabyte z170-hd3-ddr3. It works really well with an updated bios paired with a 7700k with the ddr3l.  I got the motherboard from ebay, it was less than a $100 usd if I recall right. I don't think it is sold anymore on ebay, I help look for you up. Only the micro atx version is left here.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 14, 2018)

Never heard of any problems with Sky/Kabylake with DDR3. I'd not be frightened to use that ~10% "overvoltage" (if running 1.5V DDR3).


----------

